# EET Lateral review course



## VTBridge (Dec 8, 2016)

Has anyone taken the lateral review from EET? I'm specifically interested in the value for the afternoon bridge portion. I began to study for the lateral exam last year, then didn't take the exam. I'm split between a course for the instruction and to stay on track and just spending the time to solve as many practice problems as possible.


----------

